# Trojan Batteries



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Have not heard of these before, any info on how good they are as expensive?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't help you, but I have seen the 6v traction batteries fitted to RVs

Loddy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We had a series of 12v. Trojan golf cart batteries in several RVs. But not seen them over here.

Ray.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

There was a thread trouble with Trojan vent caps.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

try here Frank.

had one of there 265amp solar batts and brilliant.

http://www.powerbattery.com/

they have a UK agent at 3 premier way ,Romsey , hampshire.

they have deals on ebay from time to time.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Frank,

Did you mean this one? Trojan vent caps

Just in case you hadn't already found it.

Regards,
John


----------

